
How To Remotely Admin Servers Via Twitter - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/mar/22/how-to-remotely-admin-servers-via-twitter/
======
patrickg-zill
Maybe it is just because it is late, but I can't think of anything dumber than
this.

------
jawngee
We use jabber for this. It's realtime, easier to secure, doesn't rely on a
third party, etc.

------
patio11
_It's been something of a reoccurring dream of mine to control my server
remotely from my cellphone._

I spent some time making my backend cell phone friendly and it was one of my
best ideas ever in terms of productivity enhancement. Although actually using
the web service on my cellphone costs me about $50 extra month (grrr), the
ability to access customer records means I can handle 90% of support inquiries
through my cell phone. This means that I can make productive use out of the 2
hours a day I spend on the train. Yay for reducing dead time.

Now if only I could do Rails and Prawn development on the phone...

------
bprater
The concept is great, but the restriction that Twitter puts on the number of
queries you can do an hour makes it reasonably non-useful for on-demand tasks
like restarting the webserver.

It has the seed of a great idea, though -- everyone has a Twitter client on
their phone. You can sit down to any browser and issue commands.

~~~
axod
Everyone has SMS or email. More than have twitter clients.

------
enki
now, /that/ is useful information for "hackers"

------
herval
@srv_node_01 someone just spilled coffee on me. ouch.

@srv_node_02 @srv_node_01 OMFG dude!

@srv_node_03 RT @srv_node_01 spilled coffee, ROTFL

